# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sybase Stops Responding

## Steve R Jones

We lease six servers from a large data center. The servers do nothing except run Sybase 11 and the accounting software we develop. Users connect via Remote Desktop. 

Five of the servers hold smaller databases for 14 different clients. One sever holds the largest database for one client.

The one client with the large (1 gig) database is the only client that has had intermittent problems. The problem is that every so often, Sybase stops responding and all users lock up. Generally a reboot of the server and occasionally, rebuilding of the indexes and they are good to go. 

The WINDOWS User profiles are configured in the Environment tab to launch the accounting software Thus, the users never see the desktop when they remote in. 

My developers have come to the conclusion that the auto loading of the accounting software is the culprit. They wrote:

_We have now realized that a loss of connectivity between the application and its database, may be creating orphaned database connections.  This was creating multiple db instances within Sybase, which was subsequently shutting down once its tolerance limit was reached._

For some reason, this just doesnt sit right with me On the other hand, Im not a DB expert. 

We have since set the Windows User Profiles to go to the desktop. Only time will tell if this will solve the problem.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Thanks in advance.

----------

